# Nice shot!



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

ICED Kahlua on the prowl..









No our siamese aren't pointed as well as your mice either  . But she's a pretty nice example for an 8 week old mouse anyway.


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Wonderful picture!! What a cute little mousie!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute! Were her ears like that from birth, or is it just a trick of the camera?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorgeous! can't wait til i get my siamese.  xx


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

She's folding her ears back a bit in the photo. Her ears aren't perminantly folded back.
She'll be attending her first show tomorrow!

It's going to be interesting. I have an unrelated doe who looks identical!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

She is very cute and that's a fantastic composition.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice photo.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Good luck at the show!


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

she came first in shaded rex  .


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

She is so pretty!! She deserved first place


----------

